# Rut or Rut # 2



## firebiker (Dec 17, 2004)

man the deer were moving this morning in Jackson county. I had thought that last month That I had only witnessed the rut when I seen a buck trailing a doe 20 minutes behind her. this morning they were freaking going wild watched them chase for a hour back and forth, seen one nice buck and a smaller buck, several does  they were driving me crazy, they would never get close enough to where I was located to present a shot. but finally about a hour after my last sighting a buck walked up on my right side. he had what I call a Monkey rack, on one side he had a main beam with 3 points and  on the other side was just a main beam that curled down in front of his ear. some say cull him, well Im right handed and he came up on my right side, could have spit on him. I decided if he got on my left side I would take him, he fed off behind me. stayed in the stand for about another hour, when I got down and started to walk out, who do you think I walked right up on( and I was not being quite, like I do when I walk in) ole monkey rack I threw up my rifle scoped him and at the last moment I decided to let him walk.I had a great morning of hunting ! anytime I see deer to me thats a great day, especially when you observe them and let them walk. but hey next time he may not be so lucky, the season is drawing near and I have not gotten any meat deer yet!


----------



## Label Dawg (Dec 17, 2004)

....well, you've got me fired up!

I'm looking forward to going in the morning  
What kind of area were you hunting in this morning.....hardwoods, pines, cutover, etc....


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 17, 2004)

I am thinking that the second rut should be on down in Heard County. The only chasing I have seen was 28 days from this past Wednesday so I hope to see some action this weekend. :


----------



## duke13 (Dec 18, 2004)

I hunted in Gwinnett this morning. i saw 10 deer! 2 bucks! One was a little 5 pt that walked all over me and about an hour later 3 does ran out of the thicket in front of me and a good body sized deer followed them. I couldn't see his rack, just a glimpse but it looked decent. I'll be back there tomorrow morning and about 50 yards further down the creek!


----------



## firebiker (Dec 20, 2004)

*seen him again*

I seen ole Monkey rack again yesterday morning, came straight home from work went behind my dads place got in my stand by 8am and at about 0930 am 7 does ran by me and jumped a fence they came in at a 12 o'clock position on me and left at a 9( no chance for a good shot) and then right after that here came two deer straight ahead they stopped the doe had her tail straight up in the air and a buck( Monkey rack) 3 points on one side & and a sad main beam curled down by his ear on the other side. he stuck his nose right in her butt, then he started to mount her, he was not there but about 10 or 15 seconds and she started to run( talk about a tease) well once again I let him walk ,just could'nt bring myself to shoot him while he was trying to get himself some trim. but if I see him again he's had it !


----------



## j_seph (Dec 20, 2004)

*Don't mean to sound so*

well.......... We try to keep it clean on here


----------

